# O.T. But....



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I Brought home a duck today for my land lord . Some one dropped it off at my work so Im giving him a good home with my land lord .

And I also get my dog tomorrow  I cant wait.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for rescuing the duck and finding it a good home, Michael! I'll bet you are really excited about getting your dog tomorrow  

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

We will be waiting for pics of the dog 
Thank you for rescuing the duck and finding a home for him/her. Good job.

Reti


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you both for posting. Ive been so busy lately. Its fun!

I start school tomorrow so thats when I start my president-cy lol. 

I have my dog now. I love him so much. Dad got mad cause he is so attached to me already . Hes moving out with me when I spread my wings and take a leap (Move out).

The duck loves it here. He is so friendly and he is a he. He Is a malard... a beautiful one at that . 

Pics to come soon when the dog isnt so hyper.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> Thank you both for posting. Ive been so busy lately. Its fun!
> 
> I start school tomorrow so thats when I start my president-cy lol.
> 
> ...


So what kind of dog did you get, Michael? Are you sure you have a Mallard and not a Rouen? It's illegal to possess a Mallard unless it was domestically bred and correctly marked as such. Rouen's are perfectly legal to have.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow Terry I had no clue.... 


And I have no clue about the duck ill be hosting my pics in a min. 

And I got a border Collie retriever mix .


Edit:

I deleted the duck picture on accident 

Ill try to describe it.

It has a green head with a blueish violet tint in it. Then the green stops after the head in there is a white bar/ ring of white. 

Then he is all brown whit metalic blue and white on his feathers. 

The metalic blue is only on part of the feather and is only on one 1/2 of it. 

And Its tail is curled. Hinting that he is a boy


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

My dog buster. Not the best picture but by far the best out of all the ones I took. More to come soon I promise


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Buster sure looks like a great dog.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Michael,

Buster does look like a great dog. I'm glad you finally got your canine companion!

Rouens look a lot like Mallards except they are perhaps two-three times larger ..

Mallards: http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/NDG/Ducks/BRKMallards.html

Rouens: http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Ducks/Rouens/BRKRouens.html

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Buster looks like a great dog, I'm so glad he's already attached to you!  Thanks for helping the duck out too. You really do a lot for animals.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Michael

Your Buster looks fabulous! Looking forward to many pictures of him.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Your picture of Buster made me tear up. He looks just like my old dog Lady (also a border collie) I miss her so much! Unfortunately my old neighbors didn't like her so much and fed her, my moms yorkie, and my sisters lab/rottweiler mix(a big teddy bear who was visisting us) all rat poison. My Lady died first, then Misty(the lab) we didn't know what was going on but the yorkie was getting sick we got him to the vet immediately and they had to surgically remove poison. But he survived. Thank God we have moved and now have lovely neighbors. Some people are just pure evil!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Im verry sorry for your loss of lady . So many cruel people out there.

He is a Rouen. I think he is a huge duck and the wing colors are like . 

To bussy to get pictures but I will post an update on all soon. 

So I made a promise I couldnt keep I try not to do it but it happens and im sorry but I will do my best to insure you all get pictures soon


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad to know that the duck is a Rouen .. makes life a lot simpler for all ..

We'll all enjoy the pictues when you have time, Michael.

Terry


----------

